# h.m.s.Worcester



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

I would like to trace Alan Taylor who was from Southampton and John Dolan from Liverpool we all three of us where catering boys aboard Worcester in late 1957, we went on to do our first trips together on the Orcades in April 1958 long shot i know .


----------

